# Convoy SC-107



## fgairdner (Nov 10, 2008)

Dear All, 

I am looking for information about convoy SC 107 that sailed in November 1942. This was not a good battle for the Canadians. I am looking for ship sailing order or formation that includes ship types. 

Any help would be of great assistance.

Many thanks! 

F


----------



## peter drake (Jan 16, 2009)

I presume you have been on http://www.convoyweb.org.uk/
Pete


----------



## fgairdner (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes, I have. Perhaps I have missed something though.

What I need are the ship positions, and sailing order to see what ships were where. I understand that this changes throughout with ships leaving, and certain stragglers etc... but I just need the basic Idea of how many columns, and what ships were were within them.

A simple diagram of this would be ideal.

FG


----------



## fgairdner (Nov 10, 2008)

*Convoy SC 107*

Hello!

I am trying to find the sailing order for SC 107. I have been to convoyweb.org, which is helpful, but it does not have SC 107's sailing order, but only the ships involved.

If any one can help me with the sailing order, that would be great.

Many thanks!

Frank


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I've added your last post to this thread, Frank.
The best way to keep attention is to post a comment in an existing thread. Starting a new thread is not the answer.
I assume you've seen web pages like this - http://homepage.ntlworld.com/annemariepurnell/sc107.html
Unless you can get the information from a researcher at Kew I think you may have to ask your local veterans for information.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Frank Try
http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/hx107.html
Ray


----------



## JohnBP (Mar 27, 2008)

Frank, if you go to www.uboat.net and type in sc 107 it will take you to info.....


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

If you can wait until Monday I'll look at MFQ 1/586/94 at the National Archives for you. 



> Atlantic Ocean. Track chart of Convoy SC 107 showing attacks by, sightings and sinkings of U-Boats 25 October-10 November 1942. Reference table. Scale not constant. Compass rose.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Suggest you google the various U-Boat sites, some of them are packed full of information of various covoy attacks, that is how I got information on my particular nemisis
de chas


----------



## fgairdner (Nov 10, 2008)

ray1buck1 said:


> Frank Try
> http://www.warsailors.com/convoys/hx107.html
> Ray


Hi, 

Yes, I have tried it. However, the site skips out on SC 107's formation.

Thanks!


----------



## fgairdner (Nov 10, 2008)

rayknight1 said:


> If you can wait until Monday I'll look at MFQ 1/586/94 at the National Archives for you.


That would be terrific! 

Thank you.


----------



## rayknight1 (Mar 3, 2009)

Unfortunatly in that do***ent there was no evidence to show the sailing order for SC-107. From looking through other convoy files it seems like 50/50 chance that they were produced.
What I do have though is the map plotting their journey and showing the locations of certain events during the trip. I have to piece image files together, but once I do I will send it to you.


----------

